

Solar panels of the future could be grown from bacteria - gphilip
http://qz.com/191122/the-solar-panels-of-the-future-could-be-grown-from-bacteria/

======
gphilip
A new study from MIT describes “living materials” that combine bacterial cells
with nonliving materials that can conduct electricity and emit different
colors of light. Researchers say that future applications could include
cheaper, more efficient solar panels and biosensors.

